# Does freezing plastisol affect quality of transfer?



## SCHOOMONEY (Dec 7, 2009)

I recently ordered some custom transfers and they are being shipped via UPS. Given UPS doesn't deliver on New Years Eve or day my transfers will probably be sitting on a truck for a few days. Oh I should mention the temp outside will range from -10 to 10 degrees Farenheit the next four days. Are my transfers going to be fricked up? Thanks.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Plastisol is PVC particles in a plasticiser, their freezing point is not the same as water.


----------



## SCHOOMONEY (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting. Does anybody know what the rough freezing point is or has anyone had their plastisol in a deep freeze. Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll be OK. Transfer companies routinely ship transfers through UPS in winter months. Holiday or not, the transfers could easily be in the back of an unheated semi for several days.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Is there any benefit to putting it in a deep freezer or not?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gilligan said:


> Is there any benefit to putting it in a deep freezer or not?



No, definitely not. It's best stored at a cool room temperature. It will last longest that way.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204-3.html#post141202


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

SCHOOMONEY said:


> I recently ordered some custom transfers and they are being shipped via UPS. Given UPS doesn't deliver on New Years Eve or day my transfers will probably be sitting on a truck for a few days. Oh I should mention the temp outside will range from -10 to 10 degrees Farenheit the next four days. Are my transfers going to be fricked up? Thanks.


Once they are printed and gelled on the transfer paper you could store them at -50 and it wouldn't harm them, I have a customer that swears by storing her prints in a vacuum bag in her deep freezer and says they print just like the day just got them 4 to 5 years later.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, now I want more opinions.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

well you really have to look at what causes transfers that sit around for many years to start to go bad, and that is from the solvents in the inks to leach either into the paper or into the air. If you slow down that process they will last considerable longer.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

seaygraphics said:


> well you really have to look at what causes transfers that sit around for many years to start to go bad, and that is from the solvents in the inks to leach either into the paper or into the air. If you slow down that process they will last considerable longer.


I concur. We've had gulf war transfers we produced and still be printable even after
being in relative storage under cool conditions(20-40 deg f) for many years...they actually seem to have outlasted others we've had at room temp
conditions (avg 65 f). Both still lasted quite awhile, its just that the process of storage them slightly cooler seemed to work out better


----------

